
KnowBe4 Got a CEO Fraud Phishing Attack. Wrong Mark - moviuro
https://blog.knowbe4.com/knowbe4-got-a-ceo-fraud-phishing-attack.-wrong-mark
======
ddmf
We got hit by a similar spear phishing attempt - typically terse email from a
buyer who used to be a Director.

Luckily we caught it. It was close though, the accounts clerk who received the
enquiry asked for confirmation and then got bombarded with emails for a while
- all single letter variations of the buyer's name.

